# Weekend BMQ Video?



## mac09 (30 Nov 2005)

I have searched for hours now, and cannot find a link that was once posted on these forums.  It was a weekend reserve bmq video.  If anyone stumbles across it could you please reply to this message?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jubei (30 Nov 2005)

this is the only one i know of  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8095366270300852822&q=bmq

or just goto http://video.google.com/   and seach bmq    only one that pops up : )


----------



## polo (30 Nov 2005)

if you have any questions i'll be glad to answer, i'm on bmq right now..and it's quite different from the video that i was shown for weekend bmq so you are better off just asking


----------



## mac09 (1 Dec 2005)

Hello Polo,  I guess the biggest question I have is about the hours.  Is it held from Friday to Sunday each weekend with additional nights during the week?  How many weeks does it run in total?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## combat_medic (1 Dec 2005)

Chris,

The times and dates will vary from course to course. I have seen some where the candidates don't stay overnight at all; just Saturday and Sunday from 0800-17-1800 or so. Other times they stay over Saturday night. Sometimes they stay over Friday night as well. Sometimes it's offered as a co-op where you show up in the afternoons x-many days a week.

Each course is different and will depend on the staff, facilities, funding, and everything else. Also, depending on how many days you are attending training will depend on how long the course is right now. You need to have a certain number of training days total, and it will depend on how long it takes to cover all the material. You should confirm the times with your chain of command before you make solid plans as every course is different.


----------



## mac09 (1 Dec 2005)

Will do, thaks for the advise!


----------



## polo (2 Dec 2005)

The weekend reserves winter BMQ is usually 10-12 weekends (alternating) and arrival is usually friday night to sunday evening. Actually, a little trick one master corporal used was that if we were not out of the building by 1800 then we would have to stay until 2200...guess we weren't liked very much lol


----------

